# 50 Terror Groups Believed to Be in Canada



## scm77 (5 Jul 2005)

Bold text is my emphasis.

*50 Terror Groups Believed to Be in Canada*

By BETH DUFF-BROWN, Associated Press Writer Mon Jul 4,12:23 PM ET

TORONTO - Though many view Canada as an unassuming neutral nation that has skirted terrorist attacks, it has suffered its share of aggression, and intelligence officials believe at least 50 terror groups now have some presence here.

They are from Sri Lanka, Kurdistan and points between and include supporters of some of the best-known Mideast groups,* including al-Qaida, authorities say.*

Osama bin Laden named Canada one of five so-called Christian nations that should be targeted for acts of terror. The others, reaffirmed last year by his al-Qaida network, were the United States, Britain, Spain and Australia.

The Canadian Security Intelligence Service, counterpart of the
CIA, said terrorist representatives are actively raising money, procuring weapons, "manipulating immigrant communities" and facilitating travel to and from the United States and other countries.
*
Besides al-Qaida, those groups include Islamic Jihad; Hezbollah and other Shiite groups; Hamas, the Palestinian Force 17, Egyptian Al Jihad and various other Sunni groups from across the Middle East, CSIS said.*

CSIS said the
Irish Republican Army, Tamil Tigers and Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) and major Sikh terrorist groups also have supporters in Canada.

The Air India bombing of 1985 was the deadliest terrorist attack on a commercial airliner prior to Sept. 11, with the government accusing Sikh terrorists living legally in Canada of taking down the airliner over Ireland, claiming 331 lives, most Canadian.
*
The separatist Tamil Tigers of Sri Lanka â â€ whose followers helped start the trend in suicide bombings when they assassinated Indian Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi in 1991 â â€ have their political headquarters in a Toronto suburb.*

Canada's clandestine Communications Security Establishment, which listens in on conversations and translates messages from foreigners under suspicion, has increased its annual budget by 57 percent since Sept. 11, and Canada has spent some $6.5 billion to beef up security along its border.

There currently are four Arab Muslim men in Canadian jails under "security certificates," which allow Ottawa to detain suspects without public trial or evidence in the name of national security. All four suspects argue they face risk of torture if returned to their native Algeria, Morocco,
Syria and Egypt. A fifth suspect, Adil Charkaoui, was granted conditional release in February but must wear an electronic tracking device and remain in Montreal. Human rights groups have condemned Canada for holding the men.

Canada adopted its Anti-Terrorism Act in the months that followed Sept. 11, yet only one man has been arrested under the act: Mohammad Momin Khawaja.

Born in Canada to Pakistani immigrants, Khawaja was arrested in March 2004 on suspicion of participating in and facilitating terrorist activities in London and Ottawa, according to the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.

Young men like Khawaja, 26, are representative of the type of recruits al-Qaida is after, CSIS said in a report recently made public by the Toronto Star.

"There is a direct threat to Canada and Canadian interests from al-Qaida and related groups," CSIS said. "Converts are highly prized by terrorist groups for their familiarity with the West and relative ease at moving through Western society."

The U.S. State Department has estimated there are 40 terrorist organizations with sympathizers or supporters in the United States.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050704/ap_on_re_ca/border_canada_terror_groups_1
---------------------------

Can't say I'm suprised.


----------



## scm77 (5 Jul 2005)

I didn't even know there was a National Security section. 

Thanks for moving it.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2005)

Surprise, surprise, but of course we are a "friendly" nation, we denouced the Iraq war and stomp on the Americans whenever we can so they will never hurt us.   :  I remember a few years back around 99-00 when members of some local Scarborough tamil gangs (closely associated to the Tamil Tigers), started hanging around 41 Division (Toronto Police) taking pictures of officers, their personal vehicles and following them home, and making threats to the officers.  This became so much of a problem the Chief urged officers to take their service pistols home with them (this is why the story made the papers, not the fact the police were being targeted).  

Few days ago I told my friends just how easy it would be, for a terrorist group(s) do something here in Toronto that would make 9/11 look very small in comparison.  I won't detail exactly what I came up with (lets say it involves two very prominent parts of the Toronto skyline), but I worry if I can come with idea like that, I am sure the terrorists can too.  And it will probably take an event like that for Canada to get its collective head out of its @$$ and do something.


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

considering a drunk could plan an attack that woudl decimate NDHQ and have a 99% chance of escaping...


WHEN we get hit the public is going to scream blody murder and blame us...


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> considering a drunk could plan an attack that woudl decimate NDHQ and have a 99% chance of escaping...



I am not sure how the lib-left media and the public would react to NDHQ being taken out. Somehow I envision a little paragraph in the back of the newspaper, or the final blurb on a newscast, followed by "Well we deserved it" type speeches.


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

I can't really fathom the rest of the CF's reaction either


----------



## Britney Spears (6 Jul 2005)

> I can't really fathom the rest of the CF's reaction either  Wink




I laughed out loud at this, and I feel terrible about it. Maybe I should march myself in for a headspace/timing inspection......


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jul 2005)

I read somewhere that of 20 countries that Osama bin Laden has publically targeting for attacks, 18 have been hit.  Guess who is one of the two to have lucked out to date.  Get ready for it people....


----------



## P-Free (6 Jul 2005)

I don't think Osama bin Laden gives a rats arse that we aren't in Iraq, seeing how we are running around in his backyard of Afghanistan..


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jul 2005)

Al Qaeda has stuck to six points on where it feels it is justified calling a defensive Jihad against the West:

1) Support for Israel

2) The Presence of Western troops in _dar al-Islam_

3) The invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan

4) Acquiescence to the persecution of Muslims by states like China (Xinjiang), India (Kashmir), and Russia (Chechnya)

5) Western hand in taking the petroleum resources in the Middle East

6) Support for apostate regimes in the Middle East that do not govern according to the Word of God (Egypt, Saudi Arabia, etc, etc).

Canada most certainly gets tagged for numbers 2 (Mirage), 3 (Afghanistan) and 5 (last I checked, we had gas stations).   Regardless of what our actions are, we are assumed to be tagged for 1, 4, and 6 by being a liberal democratic Western with close relations to the United States.

There you have it folks; these are the specific reasons cited as to why AQ is heading an Islamic Insurgency against the West.   Canada can be tagged for 6 of 6 of the _casus belli_ cited by the enemy - we best be prepared to be attacked and to fight to the end with these people.


----------



## CH1 (7 Jul 2005)

Well, I guess everything comes full circle.  This was dicussed in another thread, & I was told that we are a low priority.  I have to agree with what has been said in this thread.  with the Brits being hit today, I would think we are rapidly moving to the top of the hit parade.

Unfortunately,  one of these fine mornings, some ppl are going to wake up with their butts puckered up.
At that point it will be too late.  Some of our "finest" had better wake up & start addressing the issue.
We already have a whole handful of problems brewing within our country.

It will definetly be interesting to see everyone running in circles, trying to catch these small groups of insurgents.

Cheers


----------



## Zartan (7 Jul 2005)

As far as I'm aware, the only terror group that has actually been captured in Canada so far is the Groupe Robaix. 1 down, 49 to go. Of course, if some certain politicians wanted, The Tamil Tigers (and the IRA, too-didn't the leader of Sinn Fein visit Calgary last year?) could probably be rounded up in fair order, though they're probably the biggest group of all.


----------

